# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Rock Distributor @ 40 Jalan Lekar

## Urban Aquaria

Just to share some info about the rock distributor that was mentioned a while back by *yangqian* in his tank journals... the address of the place is 40 Jalan Lekar, near Qian Hu.

I was in the area a few weeks back getting some landscaping supplies and managed to check out their selection of rocks, they mainly stock rocks for outdoor landscaping purposes, but there are also rocks that could be used in aquariums too.

Here are some photos that i took at the place:

Entrance from Jalan Lekar...



Assorted gravel, soil and small rocks (some sample tubs have small lava rocks too).



Some larger lava rocks with hollowed out cavities to put soil and plants.



Entrance to the rock storage area.



Giant boulders available... asked the staff about the weight of one of those that are lying on the ground and he mentioned they should be around 1 ton each! Abit too large to put in aquarium.  :Opps: 



Came across the pile of rocks that look suitable for use in aquascapes, they are the common greyish rocks with white veins.



Many of the rocks are quite large, probably around 20-30kg each.



You'll have to smash them into smaller pieces with this classic sledge hammer, get a good workout.  :Grin: 



Not enough strength to break rocks? No worries, they also have pre-smashed rocks already packed in bags too.  :Well done: 



Happy rock shopping!

----------


## fstyle28

Interesting post! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## ahpui6

Wows! Thanks bro UA for sharing!

----------


## felix_fx2

Bo jio me go?

----------


## wongce

lets go together...wahaha

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Bo jio me go?





> lets go together...wahaha


Next time all go, i supervise... one person break rocks, the other person carry rocks, its a good arrangement.  :Laughing:

----------


## felix_fx2

Lol... Then we need young chaps..

----------


## wongce

We get more newbies to help out...haha... make it a gathering... and try to get group discount...haha

----------


## leehyeok

hmm.. sound good.. i am interested too..

----------


## Phillipians

How are the prices like? Haha if there's a group outing I don't mind going lol

----------


## freezze

May I know what the rock price? As I am currently hunting for nice rocks to refurnish a 3ft. 
Most LFS selling their rocks at $5 per kg.

----------


## kermit13sg

Ua.....you rock!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Lol... Then we need young chaps..

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> May I know what the rock price? As I am currently hunting for nice rocks to refurnish a 3ft. 
> Most LFS selling their rocks at $5 per kg.


I was quoted 70 cents per kg at the rock distributor... not sure if they meant all the rocks in general or different rocks have different prices. I guess once a type of rocks are selected, have to get a more specific quote.

----------


## adidasvintage

For that dark grey/ blackish rock, I alos bought at 70cent. Remember the uncle saying all rocks are the same.

----------


## freezze

> I was quoted 70 cents per kg at the rock distributor... not sure if they meant all the rocks in general or different rocks have different prices. I guess once a type of rocks are selected, have to get a more specific quote.


Wow... that is very very cheap.....  ::smt041:

----------


## freezze

Just went there and grab 20 kg of rocks.. is a good workout !!!! :Knockout: 

saw some black volcanic rocks.. can use it for landscaping?

----------


## lantian69

20kg cost u $14? What rocks u gotten Bro?

----------


## freezze

> 20kg cost u $14? What rocks u gotten Bro?


Grab this kind of rocks
40 Jalan Lekar - Rock Distributor - 06.jpg

And also saw this kind of rocks there.. very light 
20140910_145352_resized.jpg

This place is good for you to hunt for the shape you want .. the boss will just tell you go and have fun rock hunting.
Remember to bring a pair of good glove, safety shoe and dress light.

----------


## lantian69

Nice... what's the cost for the 2nd pic?

----------


## freezze

> Nice... what's the cost for the 2nd pic?


I think is S$1 per kg if I remember correct.. too much sun from rock hunting.

----------


## lantian69

Hahaha... okok.. Thanks...

----------


## ltsai

Too bad I don't drive.

----------


## grandweapon

Do we need to treat these rocks before putting it in the aquarium?

----------


## Xanavi

70 cents is really cheap, can buy a lot to play with the scaping or store for future project.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Do we need to treat these rocks before putting it in the aquarium?


Same as with rocks you buy from LFS, you should wash and scrub them to clean off any dirt or contaminants before use in your tank.




> 70 cents is really cheap, can buy a lot to play with the scaping or store for future project.


Yeah, usually people will get double or triple the amount they need for a tank, so that they can have more options to mix and match the right ones for their scape... keeping many bags and boxes of spare rocks in storage is quite common amongst aquascapers.  :Grin:

----------


## milk_vanilla

Wow, that's awesome place. Don't hesitate to keep rescape your tank with 70 cents/kg rocks  :Wink:

----------


## freezze

70cts is cheap but the weight of the rocks will give you a backache... haha

----------


## Goalkeeper

For these grey rocks, any special handling before putting in aquarium? Is washing them with water/sun dry sufficient? Or need any "chemical" to wash?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> For these grey rocks, any special handling before putting in aquarium? Is washing them with water/sun dry sufficient? Or need any "chemical" to wash?


They are basically like normal rocks sold at LFS, just wash and scrub them with a brush to get rid of any residual dirt or soil attached, and then they can be used in the tank. 

Some people might go further and even boil or dip them in hot water to kill any possible bugs or critters that may be hiding in the crevices of the rocks.

I guess you could also use chemicals like bleach to clean the rocks too... but do make sure that the rocks are properly washed again to get rid of the chemicals that were used.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Thanks UA.

----------


## pgm iv

Thank for sharing. Is time to work out my old bone...

----------


## lantian69

But do take note, some of the rocks over there might not be shrimp "friendly" ya...

----------


## v200

> But do take note, some of the rocks over there might not be shrimp "friendly" ya...


Do you mean that it will leech out calcium making the water hard and higher ph? Any ways to go around this issue?

----------


## jiajuen900

You could bring some vinegar and pour it over the rock  The acid in the vinegar would react with the Calcium Oxides. If it reacts you should see bubbles of gas.

----------


## lantian69

Yup, got some rocks from LFS previously. Somehow by TDS went up, so I try removing them, and TDS went down.

----------


## v200

> You could bring some vinegar and pour it over the rock  The acid in the vinegar would react with the Calcium Oxides. If it reacts you should see bubbles of gas.


Thanks. Was thinking of doing that. 
Anyone successfully used the stones from this place without affecting their water parameters?

----------


## v200

> Yup, got some rocks from LFS previously. Somehow by TDS went up, so I try removing them, and TDS went down.


Hi Lantian, are you going to use back those stones? If you are, how are you treating it before placing it in the tank?

----------


## lantian69

Throw liao. Dun wanna take the risk. I think larva rocks & dragon stones should be quite neutral. Anyone here tried before?

----------


## waterlok

will go to take a look one of these days

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Throw liao. Dun wanna take the risk. I think larva rocks & dragon stones should be quite neutral. Anyone here tried before?


From my own experience, all rocks will change the water parameters over time... the difference is how fast and how much it changes. The quantity/mass of rocks used vs the water volume, the buffering efficiency of the active substrate, along with frequency of water changes also affects the rate of parameter change too.

I have tanks with lava rocks which gradually increase in pH too, but the changes happen slowly over the course of a few months, so the livestock are okay. What matters is the parameter changes are gradual, as most fishes and shrimps can adapt to those changes over time.

Though if you keep super sensitive fishes or expensive shrimps which cannot tolerate even the slightest changes in water parameters, then you'll just have to avoid rocks altogether. Case in point, most high-end CRS shrimp breeder tanks are almost devoid of any rocks or hardscape which may affect the water chemistry, as they just can't take that risk with such expensive livestock.

The only rocks which don't affect parameters are those fake plastic/resin rocks, those are confirmed 100% inert.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lantian69

Thanks UA !!

----------


## Goalkeeper

> You could bring some vinegar and pour it over the rock 😂 The acid in the vinegar would react with the Calcium Oxides. If it reacts you should see bubbles of gas.


So if there are bubbles, mean not suitable for tank scape? 

By by the way note they are closed on Sundays. Went last Sunday and didn't get to see anything!

----------


## jiajuen900

I guess as UA mentioned, all rocks will affect the chemistry of the water to some extent as majority of them are not inert.

However, some rocks are more reactive and would cause the chemistry of the water to change faster than others. Such rocks would cause water chemistry to change rapidly so they would not be as safe for livestock.

So in that sense, yes, if there are bubbles that appear when we pour vinegar on rocks, that would mean that the rocks are far more reactive and are less safe for livestock and should not be used.

----------


## Shadow

not really true, almost any (beside radio active  :Opps: ) rocks can be use, just need to choose the right live stock, that is all.

----------


## jiajuen900

I would trust bro Shadow's advice on this rather than my own  :Wink: 
A lot more knowledge and experience.

Although I would still like to think that the less reactive rocks would give you more choices on fauna

----------


## Shadow

> Although I would still like to think that the less reactive rocks would give you more choices on fauna


That is true

----------


## reeshee

Hi, I bought some rocks from NA (Thomson LFS) recently. When first placed in cycling tank, it was grayish white. Now after 1.5 weeks, it has changed to grayish yellow/light brown with slight whites. 

Is it normal for rocks to change colour this fast? Or should I remove and do the vinegar test? It is only a planted tank cycling now so I am uncertain if I'm "poisoning" the water. 

I assumed buying from a LFS would mean its safe to place in tank items.  :Razz:  I did scrub the rocks prior to introducing to the aquarium.

----------


## Phillipians

Eh... algae? Diatoms? Rocks do change colour slightly... but of course no dramatic changes ...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi, I bought some rocks from NA (Thomson LFS) recently. When first placed in cycling tank, it was grayish white. Now after 1.5 weeks, it has changed to grayish yellow/light brown with slight whites. 
> 
> Is it normal for rocks to change colour this fast? Or should I remove and do the vinegar test? It is only a planted tank cycling now so I am uncertain if I'm "poisoning" the water. 
> 
> I assumed buying from a LFS would mean its safe to place in tank items.  I did scrub the rocks prior to introducing to the aquarium.


Most likely its just algae or diatoms growing on the rocks, they usually create a sort of yellowish/brownish tint to the lighter colored parts of the rock.

You can try using a brush to scrub those areas, see if the algae can be cleaned off. Alternatively, once the tank is cycled you can introduce algae eaters like otocinclus or shrimps and they will help you clean it.  :Smile: 

Only way to know if the rocks are affecting parameters in your particular tank setup is to test the water regularly and track it over time.

----------


## reeshee

> Eh... algae? Diatoms? Rocks do change colour slightly... but of course no dramatic changes ...


Ohh diatoms.. possible. I'll go home and examine the rocks again! 




> Most likely its just algae or diatoms growing on the rocks, they usually create a sort of yellowish/brownish tint to the lighter colored parts of the rock.
> 
> You can try using a brush to scrub those areas, see if the algae can be cleaned off. Alternatively, once the tank is cycled you can introduce algae eaters like otocinclus or shrimps and they will help you clean it. 
> 
> Only way to know if the rocks are affecting parameters in your particular tank setup is to test the water regularly and track it over time.


That's sounds like a brilliant idea! Food for my future livestock hehe.. I'll check and see if I am able to clean off the "stains" if yes, ill leave them be till tank is cycled  :Smile:  thanks guys for replying!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Just a note. The place is not open on Sundays.

----------


## reeshee

> Just a note. The place is not open on Sundays.


Hope you called and didn't find out the hard way  :Razz:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Hope you called and didn't find out the hard way


Oh. I found out the hard way.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Oh. I found out the hard way.


You should read what I posted above....precisely I found out the hard way and wanted others not to experience same!! Was told they open 8-6 pm Monday-sat. Anyway hope you "Jalandhar Jalandhar" other shops close by.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Er meant "jalan jalan"...problem with ipad is they auto correct for you for words they can't recognise!!

----------


## freezze

20141016_1509361.jpg

Anyone know what kind of rocks is this? Is it lava rock?

----------


## lantian69

Hmmm... never come across. Maybe some Bros here can help? U there now?

----------


## freezze

> Hmmm... never come across. Maybe some Bros here can help? U there now?


I did not go there, just hijack this tread to ask whether are this lava rocks. I got a box of these from a landscaping company.

----------


## Phillipians

It's definitely not lava rocks but I m not sure what they are either. Did you pick it off from somewhere or was it bought as it seems like there is quite a bit of dirt/dust on it

----------


## matashi

I have tried the grey/white veins rocks in my shrimp tank and the ph went over 8. Not sure will it drop over time cos I removed it after my shrimps start popping off 1 by 1. 

I bought the lava rock with holes from c328 and mineral rocks from Borneo wild to replace it. Ph went to 6. Not exactly sure if the lava rock is neutral or the mineral rocks from Borneo wild brought the ph down. Don't want do a test again as I don't have much shrimps left to experiment. Anyone can advise on the lava rocks with holes?

----------


## lantian69

I feel that to confirm if the rocks are suitable, best is to test separately with your test kits before putting them into your tank. But size of tank with different amount of water may also varies the test.

----------


## reeshee

> I have tried the grey/white veins rocks in my shrimp tank and the ph went over 8. Not sure will it drop over time cos I removed it after my shrimps start popping off 1 by 1. 
> 
> I bought the lava rock with holes from c328 and mineral rocks from Borneo wild to replace it. Ph went to 6. Not exactly sure if the lava rock is neutral or the mineral rocks from Borneo wild brought the ph down. Don't want do a test again as I don't have much shrimps left to experiment. Anyone can advise on the lava rocks with holes?


I have similar 'white veins' rocks in my new set up. Took a month to stabilize PH. After a month I introduced 1xOtto,1xsakura shrimp and more recently 1xamano shrimp. Doing well so far. Hope you didn't throw away the rocks!  :Smile:  they are quite pretty.

----------


## freezze

> It's definitely not lava rocks but I m not sure what they are either. Did you pick it off from somewhere or was it bought as it seems like there is quite a bit of dirt/dust on it


Got this from a local landscaping company, he also do not know what rock is it. Tonight going to use the vinegar test to check whether it is inert.

Closer look of the rock
IMG_4066.JPG IMG_4067.JPG

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Got this from a local landscaping company, he also do not know what rock is it. Tonight going to use the vinegar test to check whether it is inert.
> 
> Closer look of the rock
> IMG_4066.JPG IMG_4067.JPG


Make sure you wash and scrub the rocks well as there may be bugs/critters/eggs hidden in it or other "stuff" absorbed in it which may affect the water parameters. Especially if they have been previously used as base substrates in outdoor gardens or landscapes (quite common to use lava rocks like these), they may have absorbed alot of chemicals and pesticides over time.

The vinegar test is good but the best method to find out is to soak it in a container of dechlorinated tap water for 1-2 weeks (simulate the conditions in your tank) and measure the before/after results, see if there are any significant changes in the water parameters.

----------


## matashi

> I have similar 'white veins' rocks in my new set up. Took a month to stabilize PH. After a month I introduced 1xOtto,1xsakura shrimp and more recently 1xamano shrimp. Doing well so far. Hope you didn't throw away the rocks!  they are quite pretty.


Nope I didn't. Went straight into the rock storage box

----------


## angus

any bro know of other worth-to-visit plant farm/aquarium in this area beside Teo's and QIan Hu? 
Is guppy centre still there?

----------


## mkz

FYI, 40 Jalan Lekar closes at 5pm daily..found out the hard way.

----------


## jiajuen900

> FYI, 40 Jalan Lekar closes at 5pm daily..found out the hard way.


hahaha. I also found out the hard way. Compensated by spending some time at Qian Hu

----------


## Greentank

> any bro know of other worth-to-visit plant farm/aquarium in this area beside Teo's and QIan Hu? 
> Is guppy centre still there?


I heard, the Teo's farm is no longer allow visitors for retail business....... I never got a chance to visit this farm so far..... :Sad:

----------


## mkz

> hahaha. I also found out the hard way. Compensated by spending some time at Qian Hu


Same here  :Razz:

----------


## karlyau

Anyone know the operating hour for the rock distributor?
Been there few weekend but was closed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

open 8-5 pm Monday-sat.Sunday close.
Beware CNY is around the corner

----------


## karlyau

Thanks for the info


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Donut the Donkey

Thank you UA for posting this, and all the others who helped with the opening hours of this place (albeit the hard way, sorry about that). This is great. Will be visiting after the holiday period.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Are the lava rocks sold at this Jln Lekar place suitable for planted tanks?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Are the lava rocks sold at this Jln Lekar place suitable for planted tanks?


I spoke to the staff there and he did mention there were people who bought the lava rocks for their aquariums too... i guess you just have to rinse, wash and soak them throughly to remove any accumulated dirt or possible chemicals/pesticides that may have been absorbed from their previous usage (especially likely since lava rocks are commonly used in outdoor gardens).

----------


## Goalkeeper

Thanks bro UA. Good to know. I am planning to lay some of these below the substrate.

----------


## sfk7

If you are going to lay below the substrate why not just get lava chips from LFS? Save you the hassle of going there and possibly having to break up the rocks and i would imagine more thorough cleaning

----------


## Goalkeeper

Thanks for the good suggestion. Also planning to get some bigger ones. Agree smaller better to buy as is from LFS rather than crushing them. Anyway will go only when free....and also an excuse to drop by Qian Hu!!

----------


## ivankoh

Hi all,

Been to the rock distributor and was attracted to the grey rocks that was there. Just wanted to know if they are the same type that are sold in most LFS? Are they suitable for planted tanks? Thanks.

----------


## Allan Asis

It's going to be a long walk to get there from a nearest bus stop if you are commuting correct?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> It's going to be a long walk to get there from a nearest bus stop if you are commuting correct?


Yup. It will be a long long walk. Longer if you are carrying more.

----------


## matashi

I remember it's 70c per kg for the grey rocks with white lines 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## skytan

Wow.
Any one want to go together ? I drive a Van.

:P

Probably we could arrange a date.

----------


## Allan Asis

> Wow.
> Any one want to go together ? I drive a Van.
> 
> :P
> 
> Probably we could arrange a date.


I will be very interested  :Smile:  seeing that it's going to be a long walk if by bus. count me in if this plan materialize.

----------


## skytan

> I will be very interested  seeing that it's going to be a long walk if by bus. count me in if this plan materialize.


Sure most likely next week.
Very fortunate to see this thread .

I have some rocks in my taobao cart

----------


## Allan Asis

> Sure most likely next week.
> Very fortunate to see this thread .
> 
> I have some rocks in my taobao cart


Awesome! Let us know once there's a definite date. I hope it isn't a weekday so I don't have to skip work  :Smile: 
Many thanks!

----------


## skytan

Let's tentatively set on next Saturday.
I am near Telok Blangah side

----------


## Maloocom

Any bros have problem with the grey rocks so far?

----------


## Ryan Peh

I'm going this Saturday morning!! Would like to know if anyone has any issues with the rocks! I wanna put lots of rocks in my 4ft tank and I really don't want it to alter my ph and hardness levels!

----------


## reeshee

Help me buy some lei!  :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan Peh

LOL I taking cab ah.. I no car!

----------


## adidasvintage

For your info, when I last went there in late Aug 2015, those greyish rocks are out of stock. Uncle mentioned that next shipment at least 2-3 months time.

----------


## Ryan Peh

I'm looking for more of this colour ones! Do they still have a lot of other rocks? [ATTACH]50709[/ATTACH

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I'm going this Saturday morning!! Would like to know if anyone has any issues with the rocks! I wanna put lots of rocks in my 4ft tank and I really don't want it to alter my ph and hardness levels!


So far i've used the grey rocks and black lava rocks in my tanks without noticing any significant changes in pH and GH... but i do scrub and wash the rocks very thoroughly beforehand and soak them in buckets of water for 2-3 weeks (changing the water every few days) to help dilute any initial release of minerals.

Whether the rocks affect your water parameters will also depend alot on how much actual rocks you use (ratio of rock volume vs water volume) and how well your other buffers maintain the water parameters. When you add rocks to a tank, it will have an effect on the water, its just a matter of how much and how fast. 

If you plan to keep sensitive livestock that cannot adapt to gradual increases in pH, then either change your livestock selections or just play safe and don't use rocks in the tank.





> I'm looking for more of this colour ones! Do they still have a lot of other rocks? [ATTACH]50709[/ATTACH


They do have quite a wide variety of different rock shapes and patterns, so you can have a look and see if any of them match your preferences. As with all rocks, it would be a good idea to soak them in a bucket of water and test the pH and GH to observe their effects first, before adding them to your tank.

----------


## reeshee

> LOL I taking cab ah.. I no car!


I share cab with you la bro! What time are you going?  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan Peh

Morning! You??

----------


## reeshee

> Morning! You??


Haha!! You really very onz! Morning I have breakfast date planned. Thought of going noon time. Do you mind sharing here if the grey rocks are back in stock when you go in the morning? I went to my LFS today and its $5/kg. Saw a piece I liked and it was 10kg.. $50! I put it back where I found it  ::smt119:

----------


## Ryan Peh

Alright! No probs! I'll take some photos too!

----------


## Maloocom

The grey rocks only left some fragments. Owner said coming maybe in 1-2months time

----------


## Ryan Peh

There weren't many grey rocks but I found some that I really like!! Except that now I'm worry my tank would become too hard and alkaline for my fishes.. I brought vinegar but there weren't much bubbling so I'm guessing that should be fine? 

I bought 20kg of rocks and 5kg of gravel for only $15

----------


## reeshee

Thanks for the update! Was it a long walk from the bus stop to the place? That's a really good price! Do post some pics of your loot when free  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan Peh

The walk is insanely long... It's impossible to go there and back by public transport... Yup I will when I'm home!  :Smile:

----------


## Ryan Peh

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1444469036.299696.jpg
So here's how all the gigantic boulders are stacked.. I picked those smaller ones and smashed them to the sizes I wanted.

ImageUploadedByTapatalk1444469123.144776.jpg
Ignore the toilet bowl but here's my loots! It adds up to about 20kg and the biggest one was in its natural shape while the rest were smashed with a sledge hammer and the power of Thor. 

Anyways can someone help me identify what rocks did I just buy? LOL

----------


## AQMS

WOW! 20kg... :Shocked:  That is a good buy,just be careful when placing it in the tank
make sure you have enough thickness of sand,gravel or soil. You do not want to 
crack the tank before you start.. :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Ryan Peh

HAHA wait I can't put the rocks on the tank itself?? And I was thinking of putting styrofoam board below the rocks! Will that affect my fishes?

----------


## AQMS

Dont put the big rock on the tank without any media that can distribute the weight evenly.
Im not sure about styrofoam...

----------


## reeshee

Dude.. Did you carry that to the main road to get a taxi? Hope you dialled a cab! Army training put to good use  

Love the huge piece! Nice lines and colours. I'm sure will look awesome once submerged in your tank with lights on! 

I went to another LFS at hougang today, $8/kg! Haha.. Guess I got to wait till Dec to try my luck at this "rock farm" as I want the grey ones. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan Peh

HAHA lucky I still soaking the rocks... Hmmm what about bubble wraps? Are those possible?

And nope I called my mom to fetch me HAHAHAHA

----------


## leehyeok

how do you manage to break the stone into smaller pieces. i had a hard time breaking but unsuccessful.

----------


## AQMS

No need lah for all that....just put thick layer of sand and that is it...done...

----------


## Ryan Peh

I used the sledge hammer and swung it over my shoulders with the strength of Thor and the power of Zeus HAHAHA

@AQMS you made me stress HAHA

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> There weren't many grey rocks but I found some that I really like!! Except that now I'm worry my tank would become too hard and alkaline for my fishes.. I brought vinegar but there weren't much bubbling so I'm guessing that should be fine?


The vinegar test would usually only fizz if its in direct contact with calcium or limestone surfaces, if it doesn't show the fizzing effect, it just means the rocks is not too calcareous. But the rocks can still have traces of minerals which it will release over a period time. Like what i mentioned earlier, the volume ratio of rocks vs water also matters too.

To find out how fast and how much effect the rock could have in your tank, you can soak the rocks in a bucket of water for a week, measure the pH, TDS and GH before and after, then see if there are any noticeable changes. If there are changes, then factor that in when using in your tank. If there are no noticeable changes to the parameters, then the effects will be slow enough not to be of concern.

----------


## Ryan Peh

If the water parameter are only noticeable over a week then I guess there shouldn't be a problem since I'm doing weekly water change of 20-30%?

----------


## grandweapon

> HAHA lucky I still soaking the rocks... Hmmm what about bubble wraps? Are those possible?
> 
> And nope I called my mom to fetch me HAHAHAHA


Use those plastic egg crate/light diffusers to distribute the weight evenly. C328 sells them.

----------


## Ryan Peh

@grandweapon c328 got sell?? What do I tell them!!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> If the water parameter are only noticeable over a week then I guess there shouldn't be a problem since I'm doing weekly water change of 20-30%?


Yeah, the week-long soak tests help to find out the speed and extent of water parameter changes, so that you can get a better idea of what to expect and how to manage it during your weekly water change/maintenance routine.

----------


## grandweapon

> @grandweapon c328 got sell?? What do I tell them!!


They are outside, next to where they place their rocks and driftwood.

Polyart next door sells them too. IIRC, Polyart has small pieces near the cashier area, and large pieces at the back near the filter medias.

----------


## fireblade

this is how egg crate looks like

eggcrate2.jpg

think you should buy 1 piece and put at tank bottom...

----------


## simoncxy

anyone went down to the rock distributor recently? Hows the supply there at the moment? Thinking of going down next sat, on foot since no car!  ::smt003:  Thinking of getting 10-15kg worth of rocks. Gonna push a marketing trolley to and from the nearby busstop. EXERCISE!!

----------


## Ryan Peh

On foot is insane... The rocks are really heavy.
Btw if you're going down, can help me check how much are their lava rocks? And whether or not they still have those small pieces for sale! Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Shrimplicity

Anyone got car and going down? I can help carry  :Very Happy:

----------


## simoncxy

I'm thinking of walking in and calling for a cab when heading out!  :Very Happy:  Sure thing, Ryan. Lava rocks are the reddish ones right? And the small pieces for sale that you're referring to are the lava rocks or just rocks in general?

----------


## Ryan Peh

Oh that works too! I did that previously with my friend and instead of calling cab I called my mom HAHAHA
Small pieces I'm referring to lava rocks! They don't sell big lava rocks I think! And yeah they're the reddish ones with a lot of pores. You usually use them as filter media! But I'm gonna try using them for aquascaping my nano shrimp tank!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

They sell all sizes of lava rocks... and have black, grey and red versions available too.

On my recent trip there a few weeks ago, i bought a 25kg sack of black lava rocks (assorted ones from 5cm - 15cm size) for S$15, which works out to around 60 cents per kg.

If you read my earlier posts, previously i was able to buy small quantities of the same rocks at 70 cents per kg, but it seems nowadays the staff there don't really entertain small purchases anymore, so you may have to buy a large sack of rocks instead, so do be prepared to lug alot of rocks home.  :Grin: 

Get a ride home by car or taxi, it's way easier.

----------


## Dollieshan

hi anyone keen to get the black lava rocks....recently went to jalan lekar and has plenty of it left which are brand new... can let go of it to clear space. pm me . thanks...east side. tq

----------


## Shrimplicity

I'm interested but can't pm you, you can contact me at [email protected]

----------


## Bubbles

Interested can you pm more details.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Bubbles

> Hi can leave your ctc no. Will msg u thank you


81800868

----------


## Bubbles

Dollieshan, just pm you my number.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## simoncxy

I'll probably grab one or two of those 25kg sacks and call a cab out. See what I would love to keep and the rest I'll sell to anyone who is interested. Would be fun to sieve through to see what's inside!

----------


## Ryan Peh

If you're getting the red ones lemme know!

----------


## simoncxy

> They sell all sizes of lava rocks... and have black, grey and red versions available too.
> 
> On my recent trip there a few weeks ago, i bought a 25kg sack of black lava rocks (assorted ones from 5cm - 15cm size) for S$15, which works out to around 60 cents per kg.
> 
> If you read my earlier posts, previously i was able to buy small quantities of the same rocks at 70 cents per kg, but it seems nowadays the staff there don't really entertain small purchases anymore, so you may have to buy a large sack of rocks instead, so do be prepared to lug alot of rocks home. 
> 
> Get a ride home by car or taxi, it's way easier.



The 25kg sacks contain just one type of rock per sack?

----------


## Shrimplicity

Still looking for the black lava rocks, on a side note, anyone knows of a wood distributor also?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The 25kg sacks contain just one type of rock per sack?


Well, the 25kg sack of rocks i bought were manually packed by a worker so i could tell him to mix in assorted sizes... as for mixing different types of rocks i'm not sure, i guess you could ask the manager there and see what he quote.

----------


## Dollieshan

Hi Bubbles, 

Thanks for enquiring. I have pm-ed you for collection.

----------


## Dollieshan

Hi, your email account has bounced back. kindly provide contact number so that can liase with you. Thank you.

----------


## Dollieshan

> I'm interested but can't pm you, you can contact me at [email protected]


hi your email has bounced back. kindly provide me other contacts so that can pm you for collection.

----------


## Shrimplicity

Hi dollie, try this one instead [email protected]

----------


## simoncxy

I'll be heading down tomorrow! Probably get a 25kg sack of black lava rocks and a 25kg sack of red lava rocks. So excited! On a separate note, I managed to convince my girlfriend to accompany me to this god-forsaken part of Singapore in search for good rocks..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubbles

> Hi Bubbles, 
> 
> Thanks for enquiring. I have pm-ed you for collection.


Thanks for the rocks. good deal.

----------


## DreamerX5521

Bros,
I'm planning to buy some rock from there in the next few weeks as I find it is too expensive to buy from LFS (I bought 5kg from Seaview that cost $25). So, I would like to know if the person in-charge there still allow me to walk-in and hand-pick the rock that I want? Or I can only buy the rock that is packed by them?

Thanks in advance...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

There will be an allotment of rocks that you can select in their samples boxes... but if you are purchasing a large quantity, the rocks are usually already pre-packed on bags or manually packed by the workers who have go to the rock yard and use a shovel to scoop them into the bags.

I guess you just have to check with the manager there and see if he allows you to go to their rock yard to pick rocks on your own.

----------


## simoncxy

Anyone interested in any rocks or need me help you get anything? I'm heading there right now! you can contact me at 98one57one57.  :Wink:

----------


## wongce

hi simon, take some pictures... it will be helpful if you know the price as well.....

----------


## simoncxy

Just bought 80kg worth of rocks.. 25kg of 3-5cm sized black lava rocks, 25kg of 8-15cm sized lava rocks, 25kg of large rocks that I handpicked and 5kg of whitish green gravel. 

Anyone interested in the lava rocks, just whatsapp me.

----------


## leehyeok

hi, anyone has the contact? anymore pack of black lava rock there?

----------


## simoncxy

Not sure if the distributor had anymore left. I bought 2x 25kg worth of black lava rocks from the place today. If you're looking for small quantities, just let me know.

----------


## skytan

> I'll be heading down tomorrow! Probably get a 25kg sack of black lava rocks and a 25kg sack of red lava rocks. So excited! On a separate note, I managed to convince my girlfriend to accompany me to this god-forsaken part of Singapore in search for good rocks..


This GirlFriend is a keeper. 


Hm, might be going down one of these days for the Black Lava Rocks . 
By the way , you guys went recently seen any Sand/Gravel that looks like the River Sand /Aqua Gravel from ADA?

Looking to cover the base of a 120 x 60 . Probably 50kg enough hopefully.

----------


## DreamerX5521

I think I don't see any sand/gravel during my trip last Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## skytan

Thanks for the information.

I bought some black pebbles/gravel with my rocks the other time i was there.

Hopefully when i can find time to go get my Lava rocks some will be avaliable.

----------


## DreamerX5521

I saw black and red lava rock there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aquanick

For sand, Fareast Flora and other plant nurseries also sell sand quite cheap. Not sure if it is beach sand or river sand.
Since they sell it to be used for plants, I think it should be safe for aquarium use.

----------


## Eli11205

2 x 1.5 x 1.5 ft tank: Eheim 2217; ANS CO2 Solenoid; Maxspect Razor 120W 8k; Borneo Wild Steel inlet/outlet; ANS stainless steel skimmer; ADA Amazonia *Plants:* Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Mini Xmas Moss, Narrow Leaf java Fern, Mini Philippine Fern, Pogostemon Helferi(Downoi), Monte Carlo, H.Pinnatafida, H.Araguaia, R. Sp. Vietnam

----------


## Eli11205

Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Mini Xmas Moss, Narrow Leaf java Fern, Mini Philippine Fern, Pogostemon Helferi(Downoi), Monte Carlo, H.Pinnatafida, H.Araguaia, R. Sp. Vietnam

----------


## Ryan Peh

Hey anyone been there recently? Do they have grey rocks with the white lines? 

Looking for some rocks for my iwagumi scape. Hoping to use those grey rocks for it!

----------


## aquanick

I am keen to visit but alone its a pain..

----------


## DreamerX5521

Yes. They have lot of huge rock that waiting to be crushed into smaller pieces. But these rock might not suitable for shrimp tank as it react to vinegar test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## skytan

Thinking of going down to hunt some rocks and black lava stone.

Anyone been there recently? Have big pieces?

----------


## Mikey Ho

just went there last sat.. damn happy with the loot!

they have very nice ada ryouh stone look alike and also very small, small, medium, big black lava rocks.

----------


## aquanick

Do they sell volcanic sand?
it is similar to crushed lava rocks.

----------


## happydanio123

Hi guys! But are these rocks safe for aquarium use? Because some rocks may be potiential aquarium hazards due to them altering pH and other parameters.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi guys! But are these rocks safe for aquarium use? Because some rocks may be potiential aquarium hazards due to them altering pH and other parameters.


It depends on the type of rocks you choose, if in doubt just clean and soak them and do the various parameter tests to check their effects.

So far, the black lava rocks that i got from there have been safely used my tanks... but i did make sure to wash and scrub them throughly with a wire brush to remove all the trapped dirt and debris beforehand, then soak them in a bucket for a few weeks with multiple water changes and TDS tests to check that they become relatively inert, before i use them in my tanks.

----------


## happydanio123

Ok. Thanks UA! I have never been to this rock distributor but I will visit it soon!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## freezze

just drop by there to pick up some black vol rock.. about 10kg of assorted sizes. Usually the rocks are sold at a pack of 20kg.

----------


## Ryan Peh

I wonder if I was the only one that did this over there... ImageUploadedByTapatalk1454636212.905442.jpg

----------


## AquaHausSG

Haha. That's a really good photo! Interested to head there some there.

----------


## freezze

King of the rock hill?

----------


## Adriel75

Hi guys... Anyone saw rocks there that looked like mini mountains???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## skytan

What sort of mini mountains?

THe place is a rock wholesaler so pretty much search yourself.
Else sledge hammer is your answer. 
Bought Black Lava Rocks few days ago when i passed by there also

----------


## Adriel75

Cool thks.... Will go there and carve my own.... Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## freezze

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psdpznehlr.jpg
This look like a mini mountain

----------


## fireblade

did you get it??!!

----------


## Adriel75

> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j4...psdpznehlr.jpg
> This look like a mini mountain


Wah bro... That looks damn nice... But not mini man......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DreamerX5521

The whole piece is meant for big pond, not for tank at home, not even a 6 footer can house it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## freezze

that piece is just placed outside their gate... and is huge. don't think can cash and carry.  :Laughing:

----------


## tarzanboy

Hi, guy i planing to go there on 27/2/16 afternoon 1pm to purchase some rock for my tank,as i driving a van anybody want to join me but you must know the way to there and guide me .Maximun 2 person one do not mind seating back my place is at tampine wait at my block pm me your contact if you are interested.

----------


## Ryan Peh

Anyone bought extra black lava rocks?

----------


## Realcaster

I have 25Kg of unused Black Lava rock 3~5cm that I use to place at the bottom of the substrate and big rocks to create slopes for my 4ft tank. That is to avoid the substrate being too thick and save me some money too  :Smile: 

Let me know if you need it.

----------


## KEVIN AERIA

I would like to have about 5kg. Could you contact me at 81835959 please. Thanks.

----------


## Ryan Peh

> I would like to have about 5kg. Could you contact me at 81835959 please. Thanks.


He's not selling in loose form HAHA I wanted 5kg too.

----------


## Realcaster

Ok guys if 25kg =$18, if 5kg= $25, at $5/kg  :Grin:  :Grin: 

my labour charge very expensive, must open the bag, repack, weight... Etc  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## KEVIN AERIA

haha...ok I'll take the 25kg at $18 then.

----------


## Ivan Choo

@Kevin Aeria, I can share half the loot with you. PM me.

----------


## KEVIN AERIA

I will Ivan as soon as Realcaster contacts me.

----------


## Ryan Peh

> I will Ivan as soon as Realcaster contacts me.


Can I get some from you too?

----------


## KEVIN AERIA

Sure Ryan but no word from bro Realcaster yet.

----------


## KEVIN AERIA

Update.....Realcaster had already contacted me (an hour earlier but didn't check my phone...apologies to Realcaster). So will keep Ivan and Ryan posted.

----------


## Realcaster

I just weighed the bag, it's about 18kg. From Jalan Lekar too, the good news is my maid have washed them.  :Cool:

----------


## Ryan Peh

> Update.....Realcaster had already contacted me (an hour earlier but didn't check my phone...apologies to Realcaster). So will keep Ivan and Ryan posted.


Hey Kevin! Possible for me to collect tomorrow night or Saturday morning?

----------


## KEVIN AERIA

Hi Ryan and Ivan, could you contact me at 81835959 please.

----------


## passion

hi realcaster you have any more lava rocks?  :Smile:

----------


## Realcaster

Sorry, I have sold all my lava rocks

----------


## passion

> Sorry, I have sold all my lava rocks


No worries. Does anybody know where I can find beautiful grey rock in Singapore. At Green Chapter I saw Borneowild branded grey volcanic rock at $20 per kg. very beautiful but very expensive. Are there cheaper alternatives for this rock? Anyone knows which country it comes from?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Maybe you could take a trip to the rock distributor and have a look at their selections of rocks. You might find similar types of rocks that match your requirements too. Its worth a try.  :Smile:

----------


## passion

u mean green chapter obtains that borneowild branded grey volcanic rock from 40 Jalan Lekar?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> u mean green chapter obtains that borneowild branded grey volcanic rock from 40 Jalan Lekar?


No idea about the branded grey volcanic rocks, it could be from overseas sources or could be from local suppliers... all i'm saying is that you'll just have to check around and see. 

It all depends on what types of rocks the distributors have in stock at that point in time. Might be able to find the same or similar variants.

----------


## algine_seis

Are they providing transport as well? Been to Qian Hu lots of times using their provided shuttle. Any recommendations on how to go there by public transport?

I'm really interested as I'm planning to set up another 3 footer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

It is just a few doors away from Qian Hu say far not far say near not very near also...
you can roughly estimate the distance from here

http://www.streetdirectory.com/sg/ta...64_121760.html

I think 1 packet of it is too much for taking bus and MRT home...
I carry a packet from carpark back home and I regretted getting it :P




> Are they providing transport as well? Been to Qian Hu lots of times using their provided shuttle. Any recommendations on how to go there by public transport?
> 
> I'm really interested as I'm planning to set up another 3 footer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## algine_seis

Thanks, Fireblade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## happydanio123

I was wondering if these rocks are safe for aquarium? I mean that the rocks might have chemicals? Sorry for being such a noob because I have a 5ft tank and those rocks just look tasty......

----------


## Urban Aquaria

So far i have used their grey rocks and black lava rocks in various tanks (including shrimp tanks), no significant issues encountered so far. 

The black lava rocks seem to be mostly inert, no measurable effect on parameters.

The grey rocks do release some minerals though, so the tank GH will naturally increase slowly over time. 

But do note that i wash, scrub and then soak all the rocks in a bucket for 1-2 weeks before usage (doing multiple water changes and testing the TDS). So that helps to remove the majority of residual stuff that might be on the rocks.

For other types of rocks, i guess you'll just have to test and see.  :Smile:

----------


## leehyeok

Had purchased several kgs of grey stone and found out to be too big for my 2ft tank. anyone has any ideas on how to break into smaller pieces? What are the most effective methods? Had tried using hammer but nothing happens.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

what rocks did you bought?
I bought the black lava rocks also have the same problem...
think of using a chisel and hammer to see if it works

----------


## leehyeok

I brought the grey rocks. did tried using hammer and chisel but nothing happen. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

You need a much bigger hammer and more muscles, aka the Might of Thor.  :Grin: 

As what you've seen in the first post...



There is a reason why the rock distributor has a large sledge hammer at the rock pile (not a small tool hammer). You need the extra mass and weight of a large hammer to smash the rocks into smaller pieces for packing.

----------


## ahhoy

Hi guys, just to let you guys know, when you're going to Jalan Lekar to buy rocks, remember to bring alone your own sledge hammer. Last time I went (about 3 weeks ago), there isn't any hammer around. Luckily, I met 2 uncle, they brought along a sledge hammer. End up I got to borrow it from them to smash the rocks. And I got a tip from them on how to smash the rock, when smashing the rock, use the sharp part of the hammer head (the part between the front and the side, sorry can't really describe) to hit the rock, it will be much easier.

----------


## leehyeok

I was thinking whether any aquarium shop in Singapore have the big hammer that can be borrowed to smash the big rocks. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Alantpcb

IMG_4508.JPG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## leehyeok

oh that is a huge hammer. where to get such huge hammer? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Alantpcb

lots of hardware shops near any industrial estate,kranji , ang mo kio , kallang ,ubi , ....

----------


## wolfgang

anyone have been to this place recently? As I intend to go there see see look look for some dark grey rocks with light/white strips for my 90cm...

----------


## het

Just went to this place abt 2 weeks back. Was looking for black lava rocks and bought eventually 15kg of it. Just to share, I paid $1/kg. It is no longer the 60-70cents per kg pricing. Not so sure about the pricing for other rocks as I did not ask. That said, even with the slight increase, I'm not complaining as its still a very small fraction as compared to those of LFS.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, they don't sell smaller quantities at the lower bulk price per kg anymore, the price is higher if you buy in loose pieces.

It's only if you go for the 25kg bags which cost $15, then it works out to around 60 cents per kg.

----------


## eeJamboy

Big hammer is one thing. Are there any big dogs around his vicinity??

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## skytan

Quite a few dogs but they are harmless

----------


## newbie1983

Yep any marine dry rocks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Halfbeak

Dropped by here recently, just to update, there are tons of black lava rocks most likely just shipped in. As for Marine rocks I did see some in the shelter with the coral chip looking rocks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

> So far i have used their grey rocks and black lava rocks in various tanks (including shrimp tanks), no significant issues encountered so far. 
> 
> The black lava rocks seem to be mostly inert, no measurable effect on parameters.
> 
> The grey rocks do release some minerals though, so the tank GH will naturally increase slowly over time. 
> 
> But do note that i wash, scrub and then soak all the rocks in a bucket for 1-2 weeks before usage (doing multiple water changes and testing the TDS). So that helps to remove the majority of residual stuff that might be on the rocks.
> 
> For other types of rocks, i guess you'll just have to test and see.


Hi UA, for those grey rocks u bought, do they still have bubbles when in contact with vinegar after several wash? Read about the vinegar test method. If there are bubbles does that mean definitely not suitable for shrimps (not high end type but fire red)? Or still ok? For gh increase, I assume weekly water change should help? Thanks!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi UA, for those grey rocks u bought, do they still have bubbles when in contact with vinegar after several wash? Read about the vinegar test method. If there are bubbles does that mean definitely not suitable for shrimps (not high end type but fire red)? Or still ok? For gh increase, I assume weekly water change should help? Thanks!


Well, i did initially test with vinegar and didn't see any bubbles. Note that the vinegar test tends be more noticeable if the rock surface is calcareous (coated in chalky calcium carbonate). Most rocks may not exhibit a bubbling effect... but yet they may still release some minerals, just at a slower rate.

Weekly water changes can help to manage GH. The soak test can give you some idea of how much minerals certain rocks release over days and weeks. Over time, you'll figure out how much water changes need to be done to moderate any increases in GH.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Ok thanks for the explanation.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Dropped by here recently, just to update, there are tons of black lava rocks most likely just shipped in. As for Marine rocks I did see some in the shelter with the coral chip looking rocks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 They have any of those grey rocks?

----------


## Halfbeak

> They have any of those grey rocks?


Yes, they still have them but got to break them down as I saw huge ones. Outside the shed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Ok thanks. Hopefully they have the sledge hammer....seems some of those who went earlier could not find one.

----------


## newtank

PLanning to go there this Sat...saw some black lava rock a couple of weeks ago

----------


## Gareth tan

Hey!! Anyone knows what is the grey rock with withe lines in the first post? And any suitable rocks for aquascaping there? TIA!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KopiC

Hi. I'm new here. Thinking to go down next week to buy some rocks. Can we ask them for the hammer or we really have to bring our own???? Lol. Thanks

----------


## aquanick

Went last weekend, they have a old hammer.. last weekend was closed.. wasted trip.

----------


## Gareth tan

Do they still sell loose rock? Or is it in 25 kg bags?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Mainly loose and by weight. But they also carry larva rocks in bags. If you are thinking of buying more the bag is cheaper compared to the normal per kg price.

----------


## Goalkeeper

> Hey!! Anyone knows what is the grey rock with withe lines in the first post? And any suitable rocks for aquascaping there? TIA!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought some grey ones with white lines from them before but discarded after using for a while. Found they had the "powdery" feel after using for a while, did a vinegar test and ended up they were very reactive. That's why I discarded them! A waste but the white lines were beautiful and contrast with the grey.

----------


## Gareth tan

> I bought some grey ones with white lines from them before but discarded after using for a while. Found they had the "powdery" feel after using for a while, did a vinegar test and ended up they were very reactive. That's why I discarded them! A waste but the white lines were beautiful and contrast with the grey.


Ah i see. Ok then, thks for the info!!! If not i would have made a wasted trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KopiC

> I bought some grey ones with white lines from them before but discarded after using for a while. Found they had the "powdery" feel after using for a while, did a vinegar test and ended up they were very reactive. That's why I discarded them! A waste but the white lines were beautiful and contrast with the grey.


So any one still using the grey ones till date or also discard away after using?

----------


## tiintinn

Am using the grey rocks. Having cherry shrimp and they are doing fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> Am using the grey rocks. Having cherry shrimp and they are doing fine. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not powdery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiintinn

I just wash them with water. Fish (molly and pandas Cory) and shrimps are surviving well. Cherry Shrimps are breeding too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> I just wash them with water. Fish (molly and pandas Cory) and shrimps are surviving well. Cherry Shrimps are breeding too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah i see......do u have a pic on the rocks? so when i go there i will choose the right ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

Grey rocks that I bought from east ocean also has powery feeling after a while.. wonder if they are the same

----------


## KopiC

Today I just went there to buy some rocks. Those grey rocks left quit little, and most of them in plate shape which dun really look good for ascaping. As for black lava rocks, also limited stock. Worse, the hammer was broken thus they got no hammer to lend me. End up I have to use rock to crack rock. Heard from the staff their boss got intendtion NOT to restock the rocks any more. Thus left so little for you to chose. So if you still going, go at own risk.

----------


## aquanick

Anyone going next weekend?

----------


## Goalkeeper

Remember they are closed Sunday. Don't waste another trip!!

----------


## Mameshrimps

Most stones are inert and won't affect water perimeters. Those powdery rocks that you guys are talking about are limestones or aka Seiryu rocks or china rocks. They affect pH but don't worry if you don't use CO2. And anyway they won't affect your perimeters much. As long as your pH is stable most fishes will do good and adapt to it. Hope that helps.

----------


## Gareth tan

Anyone been there recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> Most stones are inert and won't affect water perimeters. Those powdery rocks that you guys are talking about are limestones or aka Seiryu rocks or china rocks. They affect pH but don't worry if you don't use CO2. And anyway they won't affect your perimeters much. As long as your pH is stable most fishes will do good and adapt to it. Hope that helps.


Hmm. Thks for the info!! err can ask what if have co2 leh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mameshrimps

CO2 will react with calcium in the rocks, in which Calcium Carbonate will raise your pH.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gareth tan

> CO2 will react with calcium in the rocks, in which Calcium Carbonate will raise your pH.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh i see. Okok thks alot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Simon_88

Hi there, 
was wondering if anyone can advise me how to get there? Able to walk from Qian Hu? Do i need to bring hammer along as I'm thinking of going tomorrow

----------


## fireblade

someone did mentioned that they are closed on weekend...
not sure if Sat is open halfday or not.

check this out... you can walk down the road not very far...
http://www.streetdirectory.com/sg/la...64_121760.html

----------


## Simon_88

> someone did mentioned that they are closed on weekend...
> not sure if Sat is open halfday or not.
> 
> check this out... you can walk down the road not very far...
> http://www.streetdirectory.com/sg/la...64_121760.html



Thank you for the info, probably I will try to find their contact. Have you been there before?

----------


## fireblade

Yes, I've drove there before. from the map you can see it is opposite Nippon koi farm
too bad when I was there they do not have the gray rocks, end up getting the black lava rocks only




> Thank you for the info, probably I will try to find their contact. Have you been there before?

----------


## Simon_88

Oh i see.. when you last visited them? Their black larva rocks are the small one?

----------


## fireblade

maybe 2 or 3 years ago..
there are many sizes to choose from..

----------


## Simon_88

Ah i see, thank you for the info and advise. really appreciate from my end.

----------


## Goalkeeper

I've there sat morning before but was about a year ago. Not sure they change operating hours. They have different size lava rocks. 




> someone did mentioned that they are closed on weekend...
> not sure if Sat is open halfday or not.
> 
> check this out... you can walk down the road not very far...
> http://www.streetdirectory.com/sg/la...64_121760.html

----------


## Phillipians

Just FYI I went down today and they said they have stopped bringing in aquarium sized stones. So this will probably end the thread, they are no longer a source for rocks

----------


## fireblade

> Just FYI I went down today and they said they have stopped bringing in aquarium sized stones. So this will probably end the thread, they are no longer a source for rocks


what size are they bringing in now? gigantic ones?
did you manage to get any?

----------


## Simon_88

> Just FYI I went down today and they said they have stopped bringing in aquarium sized stones. So this will probably end the thread, they are no longer a source for rocks


Yes I went there the other day, they no longer bring in rocks for aquarium anymore. I guess we can only visit local fish shop to source for rocks. Fishy Business is a good place to source for rocks and other hardscape.

----------


## fireblade

maybe fish shop complain them... no more lava rocks also?

----------


## Simon_88

They don't have that as well, only some pebbles. I don't think fish shop will complain them. Base on what Qian Hu staff told me, in the past most of the shop get from them even fish farm but now they no longer bringing rocks for aquarium so most shop and fish farm got to import from other sources.

----------


## fireblade

that is so sad....

----------


## popimac

The rock distributor guy there mentioned that the last batch was bought by the owner of Sunpet shop. Perhaps the owner is in this thread as well? Hahah

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

This fish keeping hobby seems to be dying off. Fish farms are closing too.....this forum is less active nowadays.....not sure our next generation will still be interested!! Sad!

----------


## popimac

Perhaps it is also that the fish keeping techniques/methods are ever improving and hence less fish sale due to less fish dying? Haha

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lszomb

Is anyone visit that place recently. Are they out of business already?

Thanks!

----------


## popimac

> Is anyone visit that place recently. Are they out of business already?
> 
> Thanks!


Still in business, but not selling loose rocks (aquascape type) for hobbyists anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------

